# lets see your work area for your rc's



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

weather its a inclosed trailer, a room in your house, or even a pitting area at the track lets see it!!!
here are my photos of my area in my house, i used one of the spare bedrooms for mine......
http://s1015.photobucket.com/albums/af280/broncolgsean/


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

well, nothing special, but you wanted to know...lol.... winter it gets moved downstairs, currently have 13 rc cars and trucks, with 2 forsale:wave:


----------



## crawlerhpi (May 9, 2008)

not bad i need more room for all my stuff i have tons of batterys and bodys and really no place to store them


----------



## skee1234 (Sep 14, 2009)

just starting lol parents bar room table LOL


----------



## Bad1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Here it is!!


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Here is mine. There is a shelf above full of "stuff" too. There is too much to fit in one pic. lol


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

Where did that screw go????


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

My Wife Got Tired Of My Stuff Being All Over The House So She Gave Me My Own Room So The Office Is All Mine Now.......


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

rustytraxx yours looks just as organized as mine.


----------



## Budman32 (Jan 3, 2007)

This keeps me out of the house and away from the wife. LOL


----------



## rustytraxx (May 18, 2009)

J Blaze said:


> rustytraxx yours looks just as organized as mine.


Ita a peaceful chaos!:thumbsup:


----------



## CAL9.2 (Jul 18, 2009)

*trailer*



Budman32 said:


> This keeps me out of the house and away from the wife. LOL


 Now thats the way to go racing!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

rustytraxx said:


> Ita a peaceful chaos!:thumbsup:


YEP!
I know right exactly wear I left every thing.....I think?


----------



## 44newman (Sep 20, 2009)

Man Budmans is sweet.


----------



## thirdplace (Nov 30, 2005)

My pit trailer At the Velodrome, befor going to Lipo batteries.


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

here's my work area. i have since finished painting and building the lower shelves in the workbench.


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

that sprint car is cool as hell wish they raced them near me some where i would have one


----------



## LowClassCC (Apr 9, 2009)

lol don't feel bad they don't race them around here ether. its a new build that has never seen the ground. vintage bolink outlaw sprint car (not sprinter). jst one of the growing collection of shelf queens.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

heres what your work area will look like if you ever let Bud D ever work at your place!!!


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry, Team doesn't allow photographs of work areas. Classified,top secret stuff.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

twelve said:


> Sorry, Team doesn't allow photographs of work areas. Classified,top secret stuff.


u just dont have a key to their house...:thumbsup::wave::freak:


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't need a key,just my eyeball for the eye identification scanner thingie.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

hahahaha, same one u have on ur house. dont u need blood sample also??? i thought thats what u had on ur garage door where u store the 1963 numbers matching Splitwindow Vette u have in there...


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Wish I had someplace special to work on my stuff, but it's usually just the kitchen table, my bed or the pits at the race track.


----------

